# Salty Cubans



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Obviously I'm not talking about the Cuban Navy here.

I've yet to try a Cuban which had nice light salty taste. Admittedly I'm still new to the world of cigars . When I was in Vegas last year I was just starting to dabble in real cigars (was still primarily smoking Backwoods). While there I bought 3 Nicaraguans (and for the life of me can't remember the name- definitely were not Padrons), and what I still distinctly remember about the taste of those cigars was a very pleasant saltiness. I had been hopoing to come across some new finds which had this characteristic but no luck to this point.

Can you help a BOTL out here guys !


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

try sp


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

drdice said:


> Obviously I'm not talking about the Cuban Navy here.
> 
> I've yet to try a Cuban which had nice light salty taste. Admittedly I'm still new to the world of cigars . When I was in Vegas last year I was just starting to dabble in real cigars (was still primarily smoking Backwoods). While there I bought 3 Nicaraguans (and for the life of me can't remember the name- definitely were not Padrons), and what I still distinctly remember about the taste of those cigars was a very pleasant saltiness. I had been hopoing to come across some new finds which had this characteristic but no luck to this point.
> 
> Can you help a BOTL out here guys !


Some have it --- some don't figure out which profile you enjoy and go with it.


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

The only Cuban cigar I ever had with that salty taste was the H. Upmann Royal Coronas.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

LGC Taino tasted salty to me (the one I had). I have no idea if they always taste that way...


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Cubans that might have a salty taste, found with a "search:"
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=32617&highlight=salty
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=23574&highlight=salty
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=20347&highlight=salty

Not re Cubans, but found this with the ol' search function too:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=30203&highlight=salty

Personally, I don't know if I've ever noted the salty taste enough that I would remember the exact cigar. However, I know I have tasted it on a few cubies. Keep tastin' - good luck.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I second the SP remark. The last S belicoso I had had a saltiness to it. I've also tasted salt in a Punch RS11.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I think the SPs are the saltiest. I've also noticed it in some Quinteros and Vegueros.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

funny - i love SPs, and while they may be a bit salty, I think the earthy/spicy characteristic is the most noticeable...


----------



## sacredsmokes (Sep 10, 2006)

Never had a salty cuban, but i don't have much experience in that world. I do find, however that most Arturo Fuente maddies have a salty taste towards the nub.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

croatan said:


> I think the SPs are the saltiest. I've also noticed it in some Quinteros and Vegueros.


Hey James didn't we establish that taste to be salty, earthy, grassy, loamy?

I noticed a bit of the salty taste in the SP's as well, the beli's and sancho's.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

mmblz said:


> funny - i love SPs, and while they may be a bit salty, I think the earthy/spicy characteristic is the most noticeable...


I can still taste that Sancho you sent Julian, man what a nice smoke.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

floydp said:


> I can still taste that Sancho you sent Julian, man what a nice smoke.


Glad you liked it 
I have a new size I might try today...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

floydp said:


> Hey James didn't we establish that taste to be salty, earthy, grassy, loamy?
> 
> I noticed a bit of the salty taste in the SP's as well, the beli's and sancho's.


:r That's the one! I had forgotten about that.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

sometimes what youve eaten can affect the tastes you percieve in a cigar-that might be affecting your experience of cubans. ill add to the sancho panza - ive seen the coronas gigantes reviewed with that salty twang to it.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Cuabas!*


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

LGC's have a salty note to them.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

drdice said:


> Obviously I'm not talking about the Cuban Navy here.


Yeah but I think Carlos (Blueface) applies though.........:r

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> LGC's have a salty note to them.


The saltiest cigar had to have been these Sancho Panza Beli's from '02. Geez they were way salty!! I haven't had the hankering for a SP Beli since then!

ATL


----------

